# coast led lenser H7 headlamp info/review?



## sebycana (Jan 15, 2010)

was wondering if anyone has some info on how the H7 coast led lenser perform and if you have any comparison with other brands (mammut xzoom...)?
I'm not interested with Myo Xp because cable snap twice on me and made the head lamp unusable...
My use for a head lamp is:
trekking/mountaineering/skiing... 
So I'm looking for something that's is as reliable as possible (won't let me in the dark in the middle of a mountain!), light weight, powerful with a good battery life (is that too demanding? ;-) 
Tanks for any info


----------



## Anders (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=sv&lr=&q=lenser+H7+site:candlepowerforums.com&start=10&sa=N


----------



## mussolini (Mar 10, 2011)

absolutely love my H7...and my H14 too!


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 10, 2011)

Done that some time ago... 

Led Lenser H7R review - big words, small….. :naughty:


----------



## Andrew M. (Mar 12, 2011)

I have had one for years, got it at lowe's. Keep in my backpack because it is light. Not the best build in the hinge and I hate 3x AAA for power supply in any LED. I use it where I will not break it, focus function does work and is useful. See many copies now , not sure how good they are.


----------



## nissimda (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,


Is it possible to operate the H7R headlight with a standard external USB battery connected to the charger plug without real batteries inside the battery case (to save the battery weight on the head and put the external battery in the backpack)?


Thanks


----------



## djsalt (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but am a bit of an LED geek. I'm off to Kenya in a few weeks and needed a new headtorch, after reading reviews and comments on these forums I went for the Led Lenser H14. I really wanted a regulated light this time around, I'm fed up with non regulated lights dimming too quickly & I don't really want to re-invest in Envelop batteries etc.

I don't work or have any affiliation with this company, its a UK one and is currently selling the H14 for £60 delivered inc. VAT (Cheaper than Ebay and everywhere else I've looked) I've just ordered and shall give a review when I return from Africa.

http://www.keenstackleandguns.co.uk/products/Led_Lenser_H14_Headlamp-4001-55.html

Now to find out if I can mod my old Petzl...

Dave


----------

